# Is pine wood paneling worth anything?!?



## bauerbach (May 19, 2014)

Ive been sitting on a mound of pine paneling from home renovation, this is old pine, painted, nails all in it, some splintering from removal. Just stacking it up till I had enough to justify a dumpster.

Took a shot this weekend and bundled it for the trash men to take… expecting they would not touch it.

Someone took it off the curb overnight, before the trash pickup came this morning.

Now Im left wondering… did I throw away something useful? lol

Im ecstatic that I dont have to spend $200 on a dumpster, but Im still curious if I missed an opportunity. Ill have more paneling to remove, can I do something with it?

I mean… its pine… and its like 1/2" thick… It wouldnt be worth the wear and tear on the tools to make it into good stock… right? maybe firewood? but its painted…


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I think you got the better of that deal.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have built stuff from pallet boards. Your only limitation is your imagination. 
Slats and boards for all sorts of crates or storage items…

Someone somewhere is slinging sawdust today with a big grin.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Firstly, some people love rustic painted pine. There is definitely a market for it. That said, it seems like someone wanted free wood, and got it.

There are trash pickers who do it for a living. I'm not opposed to shooting them some stuff I would otherwise discard.

Painted, damaged pine might be a tough sell. If I found some free, I might be tempted. If you have a large quantity, however, it might be more marketable.

Couple questions: is it V-notch tongue and groove? Beaded? Flat stock? Knotty pine? Clear pine? Heart pine?

Any one of these factors might increase sell-ability for one use while decreasing it for another.

So here's the test: how much can you get, and what type it is. How much effort it will require to salvage it in a resale condition, and the likelihood of connecting with a paying customer. I think you have a chance at a customer, provided there is sufficient quantity for the vision they have for it. Otherwise, it sounds like the person who got it, simply became opportunistic at the sight of free lumber.


----------



## bauerbach (May 19, 2014)

it was tongue and groove, this stuff was interior paneling, likely put up in the 40s or 50s. Beyond that, the quality did not appear that good, knots and such on the back side, front was painted of course.

Im happy to be rid of it then. Hopefully they come by again next week for my next offering! a lovely pile of warped MDF! maybe I can sandwich it with some more paneling….


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

I find stock like that very useful for the back of a cabinet, armoire, or other such builds. When it comes to free wood, that isn't a bad option. Now if you could salvage it with no more damage than nail holes, but keeping it intact you might be able to sell it on Craigslist as "Vintage/Antique Pine Tongue and Groove Panelling"... (Going fast!) for a couple bucks a board. Is the extra time and effort worth it?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

just pick up a Country Living magazine and thumb threw it.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Right on, Don.

I'm thinking our new friend isn't big on woodworking.

My wife loves distressed/romantic/shabby chic furniture. Painted/distressed white T&Gis highly featured in those magazines. If he wanted to make a buckertwo, this would be the approach IMO.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

I just removed the finish on some old pine boards with a handplane the other day.

Then crosscut.

The wood seemed way different than todays pine. 
Heavier.. Denser.
I looked at the growth rings. This was old pine, the rings were tight.
The wood really works nice.

If you could use it, you probably will enjoy working with it on some projects. If it's old growth stuff.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

That's a great way to get rid of unwanted stuff. Let somebody steal it. You can even get rid of garbage that way: wrap it up in a tidy, attractive package, and leave it in your back seat with the window rolled down.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Yo Bauerbach, Was that your place !? thanks buddy

Have you got any more?


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I would have said keep it until you said it was painted. Painted salvage is tough to work with.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Painted and full of nails,even tougher to work with.the way I look at it,if you haven't used them for the last 2 years and don't have any plans for them for the next couple of years,then you did the right thing to let someone else put them in good use.


----------

